# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pics of new light setup.



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

Heres my setup with my new light, I have a coralife 4-65 watt power compact. My lights in this pic are 2 10000k a 6700k colormax and a regular 6700k. The other 6700k was supposed to be a colormax but I order them and one came in broken so I will be waiting on a replacement. I also have a 40 watt GE 9325k which I may get for the pc. The total watts gives me 4 wpg which is a lot so I will be doing alot of maintance with trimming and algae. There are some red plants visable but there are alot more that need to grow to be seen. For now I wanted to know what everyone thinks of the new look compared to the older look.

before









After


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice tank! I love the coralife fixture, thats what i use on both my 50s. Looking good....is that a red rubin sword? Whatever it may be.....its sweet.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

really nice!!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Didn't notice it before. But the new bulbs really bring out the greens in the plants. I wonder how the difference would be when the red plants fill in. Great looking tank!

-John N.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice, but I find this tank lacks depth, having plants with different shades of green would be better.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

it's hot +++++++


----------

